# Küstenangeln in Süd-Sardinien



## claudius (2. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich darf im September nach Süd-Sardinien und wollte da auch mal ein bißchen vom Ufer aus angeln (bin leider nicht seefest - die Fähre überstehe ich gerade so). Ich dachte daran, einen Blinker o.ä. über die Uferfelsen zu ziehen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, welche Fische da beißen könnten, welche Montagen gut sind und was für Gerät da geeignet ist? Eine Brandungsrute habe ich nicht und kaufe ich auch nicht (wohne 700 km von der nächsten Küste entfernt), Spinnruten in allen Klassen sind vorhanden.

Danke!


Claudius


----------



## belgischerAngler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Süd-Sardinien*

An Fischarten die du da beim Spinnen erwischen könntest fallen mir jetzt nur Wolfsbarsch und Gabelmakrele ein. Über letztere war vor einiger zeit ein Artikel im Blinker.
Grüße aus Brüssel,
nick


----------



## Hoffi (2. April 2006)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Süd-Sardinien*

Hallo Claudius,

mit der Spinnangel kannst Du in dieser Jahreszeit zusätzlich auf Hornhechte und diverse Makrelenartige hoffen. Nimm auch eine Stippe mit für Meeräschen oder Goldbrassen in Lagunen, Flusseinläufen oder Häfen. Auch eine Grundrute um in felsigen Bereichen nachts auf Conger oder Muränen zu gehen kann nicht schaden. Wo gehts denn hin auf Sardinien? Einige Stauseen auf Sardinien bieten nämlich sehr gutes Schwarzbarschangeln. Viel Spaß
Klaus


----------



## claudius (5. April 2006)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Süd-Sardinien*

Hallo Leute!

Erstmal danke für die Tipps!|wavey: 

Wir gehen an den Golf von Cagliari, nach Geremeas. Weiß nicht ob´s da einen Fluss oder Hafen gibt, war zwar schon oft auf Sardinien aber nie zum Angeln...für Conger und Muräne fehlt mir sowohl das passende Angelgerät als auch der passende Grill, aber Hornhecht und Makrele wären ein Traum! Werden die Hornhechte da auch mit schlanken Blinkern mit scharfen Haken geangelt?


----------



## Hummer (5. April 2006)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Süd-Sardinien*



> Einige Stauseen auf Sardinien bieten nämlich sehr gutes Schwarzbarschangeln.



Das klingt ja sehr interessant!

Ich bin im Juli in Capo Camino und würde die Angelei auf Schwarzbarsch gerne einmal ausprobieren. Kannst Du mir Gewässer nennen, in denen Schwarzbarsche sind?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (6. April 2006)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Süd-Sardinien*

Hi!

Ein bisschen Informationen zu Sardinien findest Du hier: http://www.medflyfish.com/mag/indexen.html
(allerdings ausschließlich Fliegenfischen)
und hier: http://www.videospin.it/ (wahnsinn!!!)

Möglichkeiten gibt es in Hülle und Fülle!

LG

Stephan


----------



## Hoffi (8. April 2006)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Süd-Sardinien*



			
				claudius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Erstmal danke für die Tipps!|wavey:
> 
> Wir gehen an den Golf von Cagliari, nach Geremeas. Weiß nicht ob´s da einen Fluss oder Hafen gibt, war zwar schon oft auf Sardinien aber nie zum Angeln...für Conger und Muräne fehlt mir sowohl das passende Angelgerät als auch der passende Grill, aber Hornhecht und Makrele wären ein Traum! Werden die Hornhechte da auch mit schlanken Blinkern mit scharfen Haken geangelt?


 
Für Conger und Muräne reicht eine bessere Aalrute (sind ja eigentlich auch Aale). Schlanke silberne Blinker sind für Hornhechte ok, alternativ hierzu Wasserpose mit Fischfetzen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Hoffi (8. April 2006)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Süd-Sardinien*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ja sehr interessant!
> 
> Ich bin im Juli in Capo Camino und würde die Angelei auf Schwarzbarsch gerne einmal ausprobieren. Kannst Du mir Gewässer nennen, in denen Schwarzbarsche sind?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Hummer,
ich fische am Lago Coghinas im Norden bei Oschiri (zwischen Olbia und Sassari). Habe dort ein kleines Boot und lade dich gerne ein mit mir auf black bass zu gehen. Bin vom 08.07 bis 08.08 am Meer bei Olbia also nur eine Stunde von Capo Comino entfernt. Bei Interesse können wir einen Termin vereinbaren.


----------



## Hummer (8. April 2006)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Süd-Sardinien*

Super gerne, Hoffi! :m

Alles weitere per pm!

Auch Dir Stephan, danke für die Links! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## drogba (9. April 2006)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Süd-Sardinien*

oh herrlich im september kommen die pampani .lampughen und die grossen thunfishe wieder.ohne boot biste aber aufgeschmissen.hornhecht angelbn ist wie am, forelln teich reinschmeissen und rausziehen macht echt bock da kanstedich drauf freuen


----------

